
Dedicated Kafka Clusters on Heroku Now GA - sixwing
https://blog.heroku.com/kafka-on-heroku-generally-available
======
benmanns
Addons page: [https://elements.heroku.com/addons/heroku-
kafka](https://elements.heroku.com/addons/heroku-kafka)

Starting at $1,500/mo for 3 brokers, 150GB capacity, max 2 week retention.
Plans up to 8 brokers, 2.4TB capacity, 6 week retention.

I'm torn because it's quite expensive and 150GB seems kind of small. However,
it's been quite an undertaking to try to set up a Zookeeper and Kafka cluster
myself in AWS.

~~~
htn
Heroku is cool, but there are other options too for managed Kafka. Check out
[https://aiven.io/kafka](https://aiven.io/kafka) and
[https://www.cloudkafka.com/](https://www.cloudkafka.com/) for two providers
starting at 3 brokers/90GB at $200/mo and 1 broker/20GB at $99/mo
respectively.

